# Clean up the residue from butyl rubber?



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

A friend, who just rebedded all his deck hardware and stanchion bases with butyl rubber, complains bitterly about the residue on the deck, which collects dirt and pollen. He claims that he can't get it off. Are there any tricks or solvents to assist in the removal of the residue?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

First try a wad of butyl as the stuff usually sticks to itself better than to other surfaces. Acetone will do the trick if that does not work.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

The butyl tape goes under hardware how did he get it on his deck? Goo be Gone works wonders also.


----------



## paperbird (Sep 1, 2011)

I just did the rebedding as well. Started the cleanup with a utility knife along the edge of the fitting, then peeled and removed the excess. Have to do it several times as the butyl slowly seeps out as the fittings settle. Suggest retightening the fittings a few times over a couple days to really get them snugged up. Then cut and trim the day after each retightening. Then a rag damped (not soaked) with mineral spirits or acetone for the final cleanup.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

CorvetteGuy said:


> The butyl tape goes under hardware how did he get it on his deck? Goo be Gone works wonders also.


If you bed it properly, excess should squeeze out for months onto the deck.

Or he is just clumsy(like me) and dropped some on deck.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

paperbird said:


> I just did the rebedding as well. Started the cleanup with a utility knife along the edge of the fitting, then peeled and removed the excess. Have to do it several times as the butyl slowly seeps out as the fittings settle. Suggest retightening the fittings a few times over a couple days to really get them snugged up. Then cut and trim the day after each retightening. Then a rag damped (not soaked) with mineral spirits or acetone for the final cleanup.


Bingo, except mineral spirits works better than Acetone. Meguiars Cleaner Wax, which has mineral spirits in it, also works well.

Butyl takes time to "displace" from under the fitting, especially if you "went heavy" on it. It can require multiple small tightening events until it stops. DO NOT try and compress it all at once as you can damage things. Let it oooze out at its own pace and it will stop when you are there..


----------

